# goodmans freesat remote codes



## ponto (Oct 12, 2002)

Has anyone used a Goodmans HD Freesat box GFSAT200HD with TiVo?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Look for the Bush one in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392936

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6297259#post6297259 for exact post

If it is like the Bush one getting the IR blaster in the correct place is critical.

Bush and Goodmans boxes are all the same made by Alba.

Automan.


----------



## ponto (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks very much - 

got it working with Bush(UK) 20074 Two leading zeros and 'no' to enter key


----------

